# Wine Tasting Near Guadalajara?



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All,
I did a quick search to see if anyone has posted about wine, nada, hence I'll start a new thread.

Later this year, I'll be visiting Mexico (my wife & I plan to retire to Mexico at some point). We were wondering if anyone had any luck or good experiences on a Wine Tasting or Wine Tour in Mexico. 

Specifically we're looking in the Guadalajara area, but we're going to take a trip to Guanajuato (and maybe Chapala if time permits).

Hope everyone is well, looking forward to your replies/response. Gracias in advance

J & A


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

If you're close to Baja, there's wine country between Tecate and Ensenada, it's a beautiful drive. 
Wine tours are quite inexpensive, private tour bus takes you to a handful of different wine houses, etc.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.turibus.com.mx/index.php?s=Tours1Dia&lg=en

Ruta Del Queso - we have not yet done this.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Guadalajara or Jalisco is Tequila country not wine country. There is wine being made in Queretaro and in Baja and maybe here and there but I sure would not come to Mexico for its wines. There are large stores in Guadalahara that may have wine tastings and sometimes at Lake Chapala some wine is offered at Paz Liquor in San Antonio but you may want to change your tastings to Tequila or Mescal down here .


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

citlali said:


> Guadalajara or Jalisco is Tequila country not wine country. There is wine being made in Queretaro and in Baja and maybe here and there but I sure would not come to Mexico for its wines. There are large stores in Guadalahara that may have wine tastings and sometimes at Lake Chapala some wine is offered at Paz Liquor in San Antonio but you may want to change your tastings to Tequila or Mescal down here .


I'm quite familiar with Jalisco and Tequila (my family used to grow agave on our land in Mexico).

I was looking for info around wine, in case anyone had any experience to share. I've noted Baja as a possible spot (but Cali would likely be a better option considering how far out of the way it is). Thanks...


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

As Citlali pointed out, in Central Mexico, Queretaro State is most famous for their wines. Check out the cheese and wine tour for Queretaro:
RUTA DEL QUESO Y VINO en el Estado de Querétaro Sitio Oficial - LA RUTA DEL QUESO Y VINO en el Estado de Querétaro *Sitio oficial* CONSEJO DE LA RUTA DEL QUESO Y VINO


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

dichosalocura said:


> As Citlali pointed out, in Central Mexico, Queretaro State is most famous for their wines. Check out the cheese and wine tour for Queretaro:
> RUTA DEL QUESO Y VINO en el Estado de Querétaro Sitio Oficial - LA RUTA DEL QUESO Y VINO en el Estado de Querétaro *Sitio oficial* CONSEJO DE LA RUTA DEL QUESO Y VINO


Perfecto! That might be a good option!

Guadalajara (to see family/friends) -> Guanajuato (to see the city) -> Queretaro (for more site seeing and wine!)


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

There is an awesome wine place in the Andares Plaza in Zapopan. It's right next to the chilis. Every time I walk past it's totally popping! I've gone in once to peek at a wine list and it was large and offered a lot of variety. I think I saw on there about flights or tastings.


----------

